# X 14



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Is it safe to use X14 on the piece of white curved rubber around the doors? Most of it is very white...but it is discolored at the top of the door and near the bottom of the door. This is only on one door edge and it is the door to the living room area. I tried an old tooth brush with Clorox Cleanup and it did not do very much to take all the discoloration out.

Thanks for your help and suggestions!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Something tells me no...I will try OxiClean next.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

don't know about that part but a member had said for washing the outside of the trailer, use AWESOME from the dollar store. Wow! it sure works great! Rick was very impressed.....


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> don't know about that part but a member had said for washing the outside of the trailer, use AWESOME from the dollar store. Wow! it sure works great! Rick was very impressed.....
> [snapback]115316[/snapback]​


I bought some today and will try it tomorrow!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Rick loved it! let me know if you do! 
Tawnya


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > don't know about that part but a member had said for washing the outside of the trailer, use AWESOME from the dollar store. Wow! it sure works great! Rick was veryÂ impressed.....
> ...


I used "Awesome" from Dollar General on my door trim and it worked great. It is back to orginal color. I tried other cleaners and nothing worked. It is cheap, only $1.00 a bottle.

Steve


----------

